# F&J party announces an open sit-in in Tahrir Square



## The Surfer (Jun 20, 2012)

Freedom and Justice party announces an open sit-in in Tahrir Square till achieving the demands of the revolution. 
You better avoid Tahrir Square and downtown nowadays.


----------

